# Metallica



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 26, 2009)

Does anyone like Metallica?(other than me ofcourse)


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 26, 2009)

amazing thrash metal back in the 80s. death magnetic was pretty good.

Ride the Lightning ftw!!


----------



## basher11 (Dec 26, 2009)

i sort of like their songs. death magnetic was good too.


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 26, 2009)

St. anger sucked.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Dec 26, 2009)

Battery - Blackened - ..And Justice For All - Master of Puppets

and these are just a few out of my head, i am a HUGE fan of Metallica and have gone to a lot of their concerts around europe, but they have changed a lot and they aren't the Metallica they were anymore, the Trashy 80s band that used to only care about Drinks, Drugs and Distortion !

The 3 big Ds of Life


----------



## Satangel (Dec 26, 2009)

I love some songs of them, I can't listen to them longer then 2 songs after each other though.
Master of Puppets is just a wonderful song, always give me a great boost of energy.


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

There are some very good old stuff like Black Album and Master of Puppets. And of course Death Magnetic was awesome.

Though I can't really say I like the rest of their stuff, don't really like most metals except Heavy Metal.


----------



## driverzx (Dec 27, 2009)

I only liked Kill 'Em All and Ride The Lightning, those albums have a kind of energy. AFter that it went downwards imo...


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Dec 27, 2009)

Metallica boarded the fail train somewhere around the black album.

And then Lars went crazy on the whole .mp3 thing and the world collectively laughed.


----------

